# Sgt Slough



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

I was wondering for the fellow spinning fisherman are you going to put some practice cast on youtube so we can see some of your techniques?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Yes, as soon as this weather breaks practices will start up . . . The NE Regionals are approaching fast. We will be videoing some stuff for sure. That one of me up there is two years old now . . . 

I just recieved Ultima shocker and Penn Distance .28mm running line from the UK and a big spool of Sufix Key Lime for .31mm. Going to get the braid off the reels and get them ready for mono casting!

Nothing beats regular practice. It just smooths everything out Last year we were practicing nearly every weekend thru February into March; I hope we can repeat that.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

what sufix key lime mics at .31?

i use the 8 lb test sufix key lime for my .28 line, its barely over legal..like .281 or something, had to check it on a few micrometers to make sure it would make it
the next size up is 12 lb? right? and that seemed thick to me, i think i had it mic'd at .32-.33 ..

is there a 10 lb?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

You are right, Sufix specs the 12lb (actually 6kg) at .32mm . . . That's close enough for me. 

The line was recommended for fixed spool casting so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks, was hoping there really was a .31 tho, love that line for casting


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*gotta seeup close*

I SEEN and got to CAST!! with SGT SLUE AND SOME OF the other monster casters saturday.
NO vidio can come close to seeing up close!!
these guys are SICK !!!
i had time to eat lunch opcorn: wile WAITING FOR SGT SLUE'S LEAD TO COME BACK TO EARTH 
had a blast can't wait till this week.
joe


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

al bundy said:


> I SEEN and got to CAST!! with SGT SLUE AND SOME OF the other monster casters saturday.
> NO vidio can come close to seeing up close!!
> these guys are SICK !!!
> i had time to eat lunch opcorn: wile WAITING FOR SGT SLUE'S LEAD TO COME BACK TO EARTH
> ...



Do I know you?? Wasn't sure, though, with so many correct spellins'

You certainly hooked up w/ the right group for casting!


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Homer*

HOMER I AM ALL THINGS UNHOLLY ON THIS EARTH!!!!!:  
JUST ASK MY WIFE !!! 
YES YOU KNOW ME !!!!:fishing: 
I WAS BANDED FROM THAT SISSY / GIRLY BOY/
CRY BABY / SITE. YOU SO FOUND OF :--| 
YOU KNOW THE ONE THAT TEAMED UP WITH GRAND MOTHERS AGINEST 
POOR SPILLING AND USING CAP'S IN YOUR POST  

PS. ILOVE YOU MAN 
GIVE ME A CALL I WON'T TELL ANY OF THOSE 
POO POO PIROTS YOU DID  
to all other members here the caps are a inside joke!! JUST LIKE THAT OTHER SITE:--|


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Where do you guys practice/cast?*

I would like to come and watch and learn.
I'm in gloucester county.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*i'll post em*

i'll post the diretions when i find them!!!
its in marlton acrost from the sports complx.
gring your gear if you wont to pick up on some good poiters these guys realy can set you on the wrigh path.


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

mr bundy, I'll be down this weekend- we'll be at the acbeerfest:beer: :beer: 

whew WHOO!


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Casting Practice*

Bluesman, 

Shoot me an email and we can hook up for the next practice session. It would be easier than the direction I live right in Deptford.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

BLUESMAN said:


> I would like to come and watch and learn.
> I'm in gloucester county.


*DIRECTIONS*

From points south; take 295 North, exit at 34A for Rt 70E. Take RT 70E for 3.1 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner) Circle, follow directions below.

From points north; take 295 South, exit at 38A for Rt 73S. Take Rt 73S for 3.5 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner) Circle, follow directions below.

From the NJ Turnpike exit at #4 for Rt 73S. Take Rt 73S for 2.9 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner) Circle, follow directions below. 

Rt 70 East for 2.25 miles to N. Elmwood Rd. -- make right,
N. Elmwood for 6/10ths mile to E. Main St / Tuckerton Rd -- make left
E. Main St / Tuckerton Rd for 9/10ths mile, look for large field on left, turn left on the dirt drive.

*This link* will take you to a Google Map page with an aerial picture of the field. You can click, _get directions "*to here*"_ in the location balloon and get specific directions from your location.

For those with GPS, the decimal coordinates are 39.88254,-74.869659 or in traditional form, 39° 52' 57.14" N, 74° 52' 10.77" W


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Thanks guys!*

I have to pick up a boat this weekend. Will definitely try to make it next weekend if you guys are on. I'm not turning to the dark side, it's just a jonboat for messing about the river and back bays in.

SurffishNJ - I'll PM you next week.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Practice is going to be Sunday this weekend.

We will be on the field about noon.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

cast master mac said:


> I was wondering for the fellow spinning fisherman are you going to put some practice cast on youtube so we can see some of your techniques?


Here's two from the summer.











Thanks Homer for sending me these vids!


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

My pleasure, sarge- just a small pay back for all the help you've given me!


----------

